# Grey market tractor L1511



## conny17017 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I just joined your forum today. I am looking for information on my used Tractor L1511. Its in real good shape, and has 493 hours on the clock. It came with a RS1351 rotary tiller attached to the 3 pt.
I have a small piece of land little over half acre, that I want to convert into a Veg farm. 
I am planning to build a bed shaper for between the wheels, about 24". If anyone has plans they would be welcome. I plan to attach the bed shaper behind the tiller, and hope to get the beds in one pass.
Also planning to build a Post hole digger to put a fence around the plot.
And finally I would love to attach a loader. Problem is I dont know where and how to attach the loader columns to the tractor, since there is no Chassis as such.
Would anyone know what USA market model, a L1511 equates to, so that I can get a Manual. Im afraid to try connecting the loader shoes to the block, in case I go and crack something. 
It might need some sort of a subframe, but dont have a clue how and where it would fit.
Thanks for any help I can get.
Conrad


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TF, Conrad!

As far as I know, there is no known U.S. equivalent model to the L1511. However, that is not to say that it is a bad tractor or there isn’t parts support for your, and many other grey market tractor models.

The following is much easier if you can physically look under a tractor that already has a FEL attachment:

Typical to most Japanese SCUT’s, you have to design your own frame rails incorporating the engine , transmission and hydraulic reservoir case. Spreading the weight evenly and across the entire middle length prevents twisting or weak points which often happens with a loaded FEL. This may seem fairly complicated, especially if you haven’t fabricated anything before, but it’s fairly straight forward and nothing more sophisticated then a tape measure, pencil, paper and careful measurements to cut, drill and weld yourself a new “Sub-Frame”. It really helps if you have a welder, but if you don’t, you can mark all of your cut pieces of metal (usually tubing is the strongest)…and even vice grip the pieces and take them to someone who can weld it for you.

Once you have the sub-frame built you have the option to continue on and build the entire loader, add hydraulics and be done with it. Or, you can opt to buy a ready make FEL and add it to your new sub frame.

Good luck,

Shartel


----------



## conny17017 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Shartel,
I live in Thailand, never been involved in any farming, and live within the city limits. There are about 3, 4 tractors in our area, but most that Ive seen have a dozer type blade. Reason I posted, is there are 100's if not 1000's people in the US who have attached loaders to their CUT units, and it seems a waste of time, redisigning the wheel, so to say. I was hoping that someone would answer. Fabrication is no problem, as I have a small fabrication business, and have access to any and every machine tool I need. Its just that I dont have a clue about tractors, that I have to go through the learning curve, not to mention that Im semi retired, and just barely keeping the small business going.
Guess I'll have to start looking out for tractors to see how they are outfitted, if they have loaders. In the meantime if anyone has a similar tractor, with a loader, then please send me a picture of the attachment.
Thanks
Conrad


----------

